# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  صلاة الغوث المحمدية

## عوامية صفوانية

صلاة الغوث المحمدية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .....
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم 
كنز من كنوز الرحمن فيها تحل و تنفرج وتزول كل الهموم والغموم والامور المتعسرة والعقد وتجاب الدعوات وتقضى الحوائج بإذن الله و ببركات النبي واهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام 
والان مع الصيغة المباركة وكيفيتها اضعها بين ايديكم لتعم الفائدة ...
تقراء الصلاة الاتية عدد 100 مرة بصورة مستمرة وبدون تقطيع مع التركيز بعيد عن الضوضاء ، وقت القراءة ظهرا ، تكون طاهر الثوب والمكان (مستقبل القبلة ولابس البياض يكون اجود) ، 
والان الصلاة المباركة:
( اللهم صلي صلاة كاملة وسلم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد وال محمد الذين تنحل بهم العقد و تنفرج بهم الكرب و تقضى بهم الحوائج و تنال بهم الرغائب وحسن الخواتم ويستسقى الغمام بوجوههم الكريمة في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك)
والحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد ..
دعوااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

( اللهم صلي صلاة كاملة وسلم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد وال محمد الذين تنحل بهم العقد و تنفرج بهم الكرب و تقضى بهم الحوائج و تنال بهم الرغائب وحسن الخواتم ويستسقى الغمام بوجوههم الكريمة في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك)
في ميزان حسناتك يالغاليه
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمـــــــد
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
الله لايحرمنااا من جديدك
دمتي بود غاليتي

----------


## فردوس الجنان

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم ياكريم
في ميزان حسناتك ويعطيك العافية
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمـــــــد

----------


## ام الحلوين

( اللهم صلي صلاة كاملة وسلم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد وال محمد الذين تنحل بهم العقد و تنفرج بهم الكرب و تقضى بهم الحوائج و تنال بهم الرغائب وحسن الخواتم ويستسقى الغمام بوجوههم الكريمة في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك)


سلمت يمناش اخيه 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم ياكريم
__في ميزان حسناتك ويعطيك العافية
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمـــــــد



_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

دمعة طفله يتيمه
فردوس الجنان
ام الحلوين
صفوانية وافتخر 

يسلمووو ع التوااجد 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم وحوائج كل محتاج
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم ياكريم
في ميزان حسناتك ويعطيك العافية
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمـــــــد

----------

